# Importance of sitting in the East



## Virgin Islands Brother (Oct 31, 2012)

I was talking to a brother, who did not like what a member of an irregular lodge said to him. They were discussing masonry. At some point, my brother, who has been slowly but surely moving through the chairs, was asked why he is "only" an RA mason after 8 years as a mason ? This individual, from the irregular lodge, was quite proud of with the degrees accumulated on the SR. However, he never sat in the East, whereas, that's my brother's goal. However, his comment was equally interesting. All those degrees and has never been the master of a lodge. In your opinion, where do you feel the focus should be? Job and family permitting, can one successfully focus on both? Does it even matter?


----------



## David Hill (Oct 31, 2012)

Ultimately, I think each brother should follow his heart and engage the craft in the manner that makes him happiest. If his goals change later in life, there's always plenty of time to shift priorities. There's no reason to make any kind of value judgment about the steps a brother takes on his path.


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 31, 2012)

The man from the irregular lodge clearly does not understand Masonry.  He appears to be associating the number of degrees as a sign of rank, which is not the case.  He has totally missed the point that there are only 3 degrees that are most important, the highest being that of Master Mason.  All the rest, when it comes right down to it, merely signify membership in the other appendant bodies.  Can one do both as in becoming a WM and being in the other bodies, yes, if you follow the lessons of the Blue Lodge Degrees, you can do both.


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

It's important to sit in the east, but in a regular lodge. Irregular lodges are irregular for a reason


----------



## chrmc (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry to say, but none of them are important in my opinion. Masonry takes a good man and makes him better, and that is fully contained within the three degrees of the blue lodge, and these should have enough teachings to occupy anyone for a long time if they wanted. 

However having said that I fully understand and support the brothers that want to expand their knowledge, learnings and understanding of masonry by joining the other rites. I've done that myself and I've benefited from it. 

When it comes to sitting in the chairs I also believe that there are important lessons to be learned here, but moving to the East comes much more down to being able to be a good servant of the lodge and being a good manager. Just as all of us do not have the same skills in life, we are not all made out to sit in the East. A lodge can suffer much more from a poor Master than that individual can gain by being able to say he sat in the East for a year.


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree but the lodge also has the responsibility to know of the person they elected to be master, and should know if the individual is capable of executing his office


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 31, 2012)

widows son said:


> I agree but the lodge also has the responsibility to know of the person they elected to be master, and should know if the individual is capable of executing his office



That is true, but sometimes we get fooled. Some Brethren do not show their true character, or lack thereof, until they attain power.


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

Very true. Unfortunately this is too common in society


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 31, 2012)

phulseapple said:


> The man from the irregular lodge clearly does not understand Masonry. He appears to be associating the number of degrees as a sign of rank, which is not the case. He has totally missed the point that there are only 3 degrees that are most important, the highest being that of Master Mason. All the rest, when it comes right down to it, merely signify membership in the other appendant bodies. Can one do both as in becoming a WM and being in the other bodies, yes, if you follow the lessons of the Blue Lodge Degrees, you can do both.



Wait a minute. You mean my 290the degree of Grand Imperial King of the North that I got online form The Grand lodge of the Earth, Seas and Four winds doesn’t make me the highest ranking Mason on the planet? And I planned on traveling the world promoting myself as the ultimate authority on Freemasonry. Well that was a wasted $20.


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 31, 2012)

One of the coolest things I was told when I was raised, by a brother who was former GM of Masons in California, was that no matter of degrees seperates us in dignity. Master Masons are Masters and equal as brothers. It's been shown to me time and again and proved true and it makes me proud to be a Freemason.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 1, 2012)

So very true.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't get how they claim authority on anything.


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Nov 1, 2012)

Once again you have given some thought stimulating contributions. This is what I have learned from your contributions.

 Regardless of rank, the three blue lodge degrees make us equal-regardless, and we should know them thoroughly. A person not prepared to sit in the East, regardless of where they stand in line, should not. Finally, we all have different strengths.  Masonry is meant to make good men better. At the end of the day, if the good man has not gotten better or has gotten worse, then the real mission has not been accomplished. 

I'm going to show my brother this thread. I know his heart is in the right place, but brief reminders, like these, can have long lasting positive effects.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

It's important for him to come under the regular bosom of freemasonry.


----------



## phulseapple (Nov 1, 2012)

CajunTinMan said:


> Wait a minute. You mean my 290the degree of Grand Imperial King of the North that I got online for The Grand lodge of the Earth, Seas and Four winds. Doesnâ€™t make me the highest ranking Mason on the planet? And I planned on traveling the world promoting myself as the ultimate authority on Freemasonry. Well that was a wasted $20.


Now that's funny right there.  Good one.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

Or how you can be a priest, shaman, witch doctor, psychic, herbal healer etc all on the same site. Lol


----------



## timgould (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey, find something you like to do, and do it well. What direction you face makes little difference if you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## JJones (Nov 2, 2012)

CajunTinMan said:


> Wait a minute. You mean my 290the degree of Grand Imperial King of the North that I got online form The Grand lodge of the Earth, Seas and Four winds doesnâ€™t make me the highest ranking Mason on the planet? And I planned on traveling the world promoting myself as the ultimate authority on Freemasonry. Well that was a wasted $20.



Silly Cajun, everyone knows that the 33rd degree is the only one that counts. :001_cool:


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol. Oh yeah I forgot.


----------



## widows son (Nov 3, 2012)

I've heard something down the lines that GLs in America try and prevent the rites of Memphis from being practiced. Whats deal with that?


----------



## robert leachman (Nov 3, 2012)

Not all have a want, need or desire to go through the chairs.  Nothing wrong with not, after all we can't have a lodge made up of primarily PM can we?

Some are leaders, some are followers.  Some have a talent for "dragging the sack" for contributions, some are really into the esoteric work.  Some just "merely" come to every states meeting.

Take anyone of these types out and before long you will not have a Lodge, as each contributes something that is needed and will be soon missed if not done!

Robert


----------



## widows son (Nov 3, 2012)

True say Robert.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 3, 2012)

robert leachman said:


> Not all have a want, need or desire to go through the chairs.  Nothing wrong with not, after all we can't have a lodge made up of primarily PM can we?



I'm not sure, but I think Rockport is just such a lodge. It's a matter of Rockport being a retirement town.


----------



## JJones (Nov 4, 2012)

Most the lodges in my area are made up primarily of PMs.  Once new blood gets raised it isn't long before a WM if he sticks around long enough.  I think my lodge actually has a lower ratio of PMs than most the lodges in my district but I'd say you definitely still have a majority.


----------



## THurse (Nov 4, 2012)

I myself am intrigued of all steps, but i'am learning and is very excited  about absorbing my knowledge, to the broadest of understanding.


----------



## widows son (Nov 4, 2012)

Theres a lot of PM in my lodge, who live the fact that new blood is in so they don't have to take the chair for the tenth time.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Nov 5, 2012)

widows son said:
			
		

> Theres a lot of PM in my lodge, who live the fact that new blood is in so they don't have to take the chair for the tenth time.



I agree the same at my lodge.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Before 2011, my lodge didn't have and new
Candidates come through for at least 3 years. All of a sudden, everyone wants in.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 5, 2012)

History channel


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

AA?


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Nov 6, 2012)

Heeey, leave my History Channel alone. I have to thank the History Channel. They did a great job of humanizing Freemasons. The Taxil
Hoax is one of the most destructive pieces of misinformation out there. Their documentary or documentaries have really helped to bring the truth forward. If it helps membership, good for us. I will add, the History Channel provided the first piece of positive info., via media, I encountered. They opened the door for more exploration. And now, here I am, a brother. The UGLE documentary, app and audio book was also a good eye opener.


----------



## widows son (Nov 6, 2012)

Ya they have some good shows but some horrible ones ( AA, nostradamus effect etc ) the best ones are trashopolis, decoding the ancients, ancients behaving badly and the newest one Canadian made!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 7, 2012)

You seem kinda partial to Canada there Widows Son.  You ain't a Texas boy are you.  Just kidding!  I couldn't help myself.


----------



## widows son (Nov 7, 2012)

Lol it's in my blood. Brad meltzer show did a cool segment on Freemasonry.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah he did. I get a kick out if that show.


----------



## widows son (Nov 7, 2012)

Ya it's seem that they always explain away the conspiracies as... A conspiracy. Lol


----------



## chibuuson (Nov 23, 2012)

In Manitoba and perhaps in other Jurisdictions, the Final Charge during the Installation of Officers begins thus, "Brethren, such is the nature of our institution, that while some must of necessity rule and teach, so others must of course learn to submit and obey. Humility in both is an essential duty."
What is important is that a Brother enjoys Freemasonry as a Way of Life, regardless of his rank in the Lodge, Grand Lodge, Concordant or Appendant Bodies. Some Brethren are active only (and happy) in Lodge without being a Member of the other Masonic Bodies. Some are active (and happy) in another Masonic Body but might not be a regular attendee in Lodge. I have a Lodge Brother who I never sat with in our or any other Lodge. He was a Past Potentate of our Shrine Temple and he had to communicate with me regarding his Lodge Dues when I became the Lodge Secretary. For the most part though, a good number of Brethren active in the Concordant and/or Appendant Bodies regularly attend and are even active in their Lodge.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Nov 23, 2012)

In America for some reason we put a lot of emphasis on being a Past Master, even though most of the rest of the world doesn't hold it as much of a title of honor.  Sitting in the east of a blue lodge should never be rushed and will happen at the right time, the apendent bodies and some of our blue lodges have felt the hurt of pushing men to the leadership position for them to never return again.

Honestly neither of them are right, ignoring the irregularity issue you brought up.  As long as men are seeking light and making themselves better, than leadership and honors will be a side effect of their pursuits.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## widows son (Nov 23, 2012)

Why does America put emphasis on being a PM?


----------



## JJones (Nov 23, 2012)

Sitting in the East -is- very important IMO...but it's not a goal every mason should rush towards and it's certainly not a position befitting every mason either.

I've always felt that the people that want to be in leadership positions are the last people you want in those positions.  Sitting in the East should be the result of dedication to the craft and your brethren's faith in your abilities -not- because it was your goal all along and it was your turn.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## widows son (Nov 23, 2012)

To serve, not rule.


----------



## Traveling Man (Nov 23, 2012)

widows son said:


> Why does America put emphasis on being a PM?


 Maybe because that alone entitles you (a P.M.) a vote in Grand Lodge?
It is also an esteemed rank in most of the EU. In some jurisdictions you have to have either been a P.M. or go through an honorary degree of the same before proceeding to the next higher degree.


----------



## widows son (Nov 23, 2012)

I see. In Canada the PM degree is omitted in the York rite.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Nov 24, 2012)

I thought we weren't supposed to discuss Masonically with irregularly made Masons....or does that just apply to clandestine?


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 24, 2012)

SeeKer.mm said:


> I thought we weren't supposed to discuss Masonically with irregularly made Masons....or does that just apply to clandestine?




The Web is doing for Freemasonry what Gutenberg did for the Roman Church.


----------



## widows son (Nov 24, 2012)

Clandestine and irregular my brother.


----------

